# The Bucket List



## PuffDragon (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL along with DaveDragon's last comment in the How Old Are You thread and the recent movie I have been inspired to make a list of things I'd like to do before Kicking the Bucket!!!! I am curious to what others would like to do. Feel free to share  and lets hope we can accomplish them!!!!


Here are just a few to start. I will come back and add more.

-Go Noodling for giant Catfish
-Skydive
-Build my own house with my bare hands
-Hike the Iditarod
-Photograph Grizzlies in Alaska
-View the Great Pyramids of Egypt
-Own and breed Philippine Sailfin Dragons (Hydrosaurus pustulatus)
-Go herping in South America and Austrailia
-See the 6 wonders of the world (6 because I said pyramids)
-Meet the President (whichever when is elected during the time)
-Save a life(s)


that's all I can think of right at the moment. my brain is not working too clearly I have been up all night!!!
-


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2008)

You've already listed a few of mine.

-Skydive
-Visit Alaska
-Go herping in South America and Australia
-See the Seven Wonders, and the new ones someone came up with
-Pay off debts
-not want for money
-Get out of Connecticut!!!
-Take a 12 month vacation traveling the country (what to do with the herps?)
-See the Titanic
-See cancer cured
-Lose 20 lbs


----------



## greentriple (Jan 4, 2008)

I've often considered a list like this, tried to find a few things I "must" do before the stroke of midnight on this day I call life. It's a hard list as it changes from time to time, often a reflection of my current state of mind or forces around me. So, I'll list the 5 that seem important to me today

- Kiss my wife every day of our lives
- See my children grow
- Run the Ironman before I'm 45
- Take a Special Circumstances case to trial
- Write more short stories

And if the list changes tomorrow, well I'm fickle that way.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 4, 2008)

haha as soon as i saw this topic i knew who made it lol


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 4, 2008)

Lexi said:


> haha as soon as i saw this topic i knew who made it lol



why? cause it rules!?


----------



## nat (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's my list so far!

-build a house off the grid (as in, a property in which I can almost be completely self sufficient)
-go to india
-go to south america and visit some of the Shamans there
-have a gila monster he he
-get a PhD for fun


and that's its so far. I am sure it will change as I grow up. lol


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jan 16, 2008)

-learn to play guitar
-become a breeder of some type of reptile
-go skydiving
-go bungee jumping
-ride over 100 different rollercoasters
-get some tattoos
-try a flesh suspension(if you don't already know what it it, then i'd advise you NOT to look it up)
-become a teacher


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 20, 2008)

Find a job that will keep me afloat.

I'm a simple man.


----------



## NYKID11 (Jan 10, 2011)

I JUST WANT A GU


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Nykid 11, and i understand you on that one i cannot wait to get my tegu this year that is definitely top on my list then comes

- finish school and become something great
- Get a anaconda
- hold a hot
- sky dive
- marry a super model (two) lol
- go to china 
- Visit varnyard

But hey i am still young i got my whole life ahead of me.!


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jan 10, 2011)

-Go to South America 
-Breed Tegus
-Get a Zoology degree
-Become a Vet
-Start a business
-Go skydiving


----------

